

Gnome starts campaign to protect its trademarks - JoshTriplett
https://www.gnome.org/news/2014/11/gnome-starts-campaign-to-protect-its-trademarks/

======
SEJeff
I work in the same building as the groupon world headquarters, 600 W Chicago
Ave.

Is there anything I could give them (not trolling, but seriously) in their
office on the 3rd and 6th floor?

~~~
JoshTriplett
Quite an intriguing offer. We've got a few ideas. Contact us at
groupon@gnome.org and let's talk.

------
JoshTriplett
I'm one of the folks working on this campaign; happy to answer any questions
people might have.

~~~
voltagex_
Any chance of adding Stripe/Bitcoin payments? I'd rather not support PayPal.

~~~
JoshTriplett
We do have it set up so that you don't need a PayPal account to donate; we're
currently using PayPal for credit card processing, not just PayPal account-
based donations.

Regarding bitcoin, see [https://mail.gnome.org/archives/foundation-
list/2014-May/msg...](https://mail.gnome.org/archives/foundation-
list/2014-May/msg00079.html) for details, sorry.

